

Microsoft Finally Gave Away MS-DOS. Now It Should Open Source Everything Else - digital55
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/03/msdos-source-code/

======
singularityyy
Microsoft didn't "give away" MS-DOS. Try making something useful out of it and
you'll be sued faster than you can say MikeRoveSoft.

